# Mongoose Massif: Kids Fat Bike



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

Wal-Mart or not, this thing looks pretty fun.
20" Mongoose Boys' Massif, Black/Yellow: Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Pretty cool. I bet it weighs almost 50 pounds.

OOps. I just checked the link. Only 31 pounds.


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

I was surprised too. It's not much heavier than my kid's Trek MT 60.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Tires might work OK for floatation on sand but lack of any real tread would make them ineffective on slippery snow or mud. I would think that most 20" size kids could achieve sufficient floatation (and much better traction) using a tire like the 20x2.2" (56mm) holy roller Holy Roller | Maxxis USA or snyper mounted on a rim about 1/2 as wide as that used on the massif and would not require purpose-built fat bike clearance.


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

I cant wait until they come out with a 26" version!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

dirtdawg21892 said:


> I cant wait until they come out with a 26" version!


Ask and you shall receive! - 26" Mongoose Dolomite Mens Fat Tire Mountain Bike, Navy Blue/Red: Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com









****


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

scar said:


> Ask and you shall receive! - 26" Mongoose Dolomite Mens Fat Tire Mountain Bike, Navy Blue/Red: Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com
> 
> View attachment 874543
> 
> ...


Wow! Thats awesome! It's even called the Dolomite, I may have to get one just so that i can refer to it as "The Great Dolomite", I don't see how this could possibly get any better!

**highly inappropriate, not in the least bit kid-friendly**


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh damn I've already envisioned how to trick that Massif out and put it on a diet for my soon to be 5 y.o. son...


----------

